# Electric Trailer Winch



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Had one , used hand crank so much took it off. Put it on car hauler probably good idea on heavy boat or steep ramps. Not really needed for the 16 ‘ i had it on Winch i have came w bracket to hang on trailer hitch ball as well


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Had one on my last three skiffs... must have on a dry-launch trailer. IMO
I'm procrastinating with the purchase for my current boat.....using the regular winch to recover. Not optimal, but makes me feel strong. I will purchase another powerwinch, not the one with a remote. Something else to break and I have to hook up the boat anyway. I always rig the trailer with a line or cable to the switch, so I can start the boat on from back there at the boat.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very, very useful for dry launching a skiff. 

My buddy has one we use to recover his HB Guide. I've been delinquent in adding one for my Spear, primarily because I've been too lazy to wire the plug on my truck. I hear about it every time we run my boat. *lol*


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone considering an electric winch for their trailer... do a search on this site for PowerWinch and you should find all you need to learn about them. I wouldn't be without mine - and have been using them for years, literally... When you find the old threads on the topic you'll see that I've gone to the trouble of laying it all out more than once - right here (from choosing to installing - to getting the most use out of one...).

Good luck and call me if you ever have a specific problem with one (954) 453-5666 - I've been down that road a few times as well....


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I love mine! I have the powerwinch RC23.
I set up a PWC AGM battery in my trunk to power it.
I take it out every month or so and charge it up. This allows me to use other vehicles to tow my skiff. 
I have had this setup for five years now and the battery is still going strong.
Just remember to never torque the brake over finger tight.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

backbone said:


> I love mine! I have the powerwinch RC23.
> I set up a PWC AGM battery in my trunk to power it.
> I take it out every month or so and charge it up. This allows me to use other vehicles to tow my skiff.
> I have had this setup for five years now and the battery is still going strong.
> Just remember to never torque the brake over finger tight.


You've had it for 5 years with no problems? Remote works fine too?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I've had no problems with the battery set up like this! haha
I've had to rebuild the winch a couple times due to over tightening the brake.
I don't use the remote.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Decided to pull the trigger on a PowerWinch RC23. I bought a refurbished unit, with a price point at $317 versus $612 new. Hope that was a good decision. And, I was up at the Hell's Bay shop this weekend and one of the new skiffs was rigged with a PowerWinch and I really liked the way they rigged the switch pull line to the back of the trailer. Here are some pictures. Thanks to everyone who offered some input.


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Drilling a hole in my Ramlin Trailer would be tough!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought an inexpensive remote-controlled one from Amazon. Love it. At age 79, crawling over the bow and skinny stepping on the trailer tongue got too dangerous and uncomfortable. 

I now, prior to putting the boat into the water when recovering, haul the tow line back to the rear PVC upright on my trailer. I then put my trailer in the water; 

Get back into my boat and drive the boat in just enough to grab the tow-line hook; fasten the trailer-hook onto my bow-hook; stand back and hit the remote. My boat is then pulled all of the way up by the power winch. ( I substituted no-stretch rope/line for the sharp, soon-to-rust cable). 

Since I am old and decrepit, but fish 2 or 3 times a week, I also added Easy-Steps to get down off of my boat. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B071KBG7R1/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

